# كتاب Mineral properties and identification procedures خواص المعادن وخطوات التعرف



## aidsami (10 ديسمبر 2016)

*Mineral properties and identification procedures
خواص المعادن وخطوات التعرف*


Arabic description and identify of mineral properties, easy way for Arabic students in PDF​ PDF وصف وتعرف على الخصائص المعدنية باللغة العربية، طريقة سهلة للطلاب​ 
Link ​ ​ 

​


----------



## أبونوافل (26 يوليو 2018)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------

